# ? about Sierra Designs



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking to "outfit" my daughter for a 50 miler next summer. I've been looking at some gear; tent, backpack, sleeping bag etc. for her but don't want to break the bank. Have came across some Seirra Designs stuff and was wondering about the quality of their gear. I haven't heard much about them, so any oppions? I have time on my side so I'm willing to shop some for things that I need. If you have a favorite brand tell me why, or why not on a least favorite. Any and all thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They have moderately-priced good quality stuff. Our family has used a lot of their 3D Polarguard sleeping bags thru the years. One of my sons has a SD tent; Clip Flashlight, a good one. We bought most of our Sierra Designs stuff thru Campmor. I've stayed in some of my hiking friend's SD tents. They were fine.


FYI: I use a North Face sleeping bag most of the time and Eureka tents.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input wyogoob


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got Sierra Designs Sandman and Dreamweaver sleeping bags. I've been quite happy with them. I'm with Goob - they have good quality stuff and fair prices.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input Briar.

I'm hearing that they have good stuff, from a guy at work that is in the know about camping stuff. He's been to the top of the world (Everest) and many points in between. Aparently they have been around for quite a long time, I hear they own Kelty, and Slumberjack. So to me it sounds like you are getting some real quality stuff without paying for the "name" that is attached to it too. I'm still "looking around" so keep the reports coming.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Roper check out backcountry.com and browse through their stuff, you can find some great deals on name brand stuff during the sales, plus they are local and you can just go to the warehouse and pick up your order, I place orders online and then call them, they are always accommodating, great customer service, go check them out.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Sierra Designs, 3 man back packing tent and love it. It's light easy to set up, and works in the rain.


----------



## TOP-PIN (Sep 18, 2007)

Take a hard look at Big Agnes brand tents and sleeping bags. I don't know much about sierra designs, some hard core backpacker buddies turned me on to Big Agnes. Their prices are pretty comparable to sierra designs. You can find their stuff on Backcountry.com quite a bit. I also like moosejaw.com.

I have always been warm inside my Big Agnes  :shock:


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm about ready to "pull the trigger " on a SD pyro 15 bag at backcountry.com. From what you guys are telling me about the quality of SD, and all that I read about it I think that it will work just fine for me.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey guys, here's a follow-up. I did "pull the trigger" on the SD pyro 15 long, from backcountry.com. the price was the best around, and I had it in my hands in 5 days. I took it for a "test drive" last night in the backyard, I think the wife thought that I had lost my marbles. My thinking was that if I got cold I could just get up, go in the house snuggle up to her, and get my arse kicked outa bed and onto the floor. For the test I pitched my tent and went out about 10:30 last night, I thought that I should give it a real test so I crawled in wearing nothing but my underwear, no T-shirt, no long johns, no socks, no hat. I'm just as happy as a clam with the performance of the bag, in fact I woke up once because I was too warm. After getting dressed and coming in the house this morning the thermometer said the temp was 32 degrees. It may have gotten a little colder than that because there was a pretty good layer of frost on the tent. So thanks for all the input guys, my next scout overnighter will be nice.


----------

